

Virtual retina display projects directly onto retina with laser - abeppu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_retinal_display

======
DanHulton
I was really hoping this would be a link to someone who had developed one or
had at least made great strides towards developing one.

I want to buy one today, hook it up to my phone, and have an overlay on top of
the world I see. I'm sure I'm not alone.

